
The Poet Of Minnesota, Vietnam And Mythical Men - the-enemy
https://www.npr.org/2018/12/21/678945185/the-poet-of-minnesota-vietnam-and-mythical-men
======
peteretep
Robert Bly’s Iron John is a phenomenal book on masculinity. What a shame the
Mythopoetic Men’s Movement didn’t go anywhere and we instead got the
RedPillers.

FWIW, also, this book along with Way of The Superior Man by David Deida, and
How to Make Friends and Influence People were staples of the PUA Scene reading
list circa 2008.

~~~
neonate
I believe [https://mankindproject.org/](https://mankindproject.org/) is work
in the spirit of that book.

